# Could salmon oil cause loose stool?



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

Yesterday, and today I gave Cain 1 capsule of purified Salmon oil from Costco, one capsule each day. Well this morning he had a mix of nuggets with liquid stool, and it almost looked like the tint of color from the capsules. This evening he had bad diarrhea. I was wondering if this could be the culprit? And should I eliminate it from the diet completely? Or somehow introduce it into the diet later on?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it's possible, I have noticed looser stools when I give Salmon Oil too frequently, more so in the beginning than now.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy is horribly allergic to Salmon and will get horrendous bloody diarrhea if she even has kibble or canned with salmon oil in it. That is one reason she eats raw now, it's almost impossible to find kibble without salmon oil in it. She can eat sardines, tuna, and herring just fine.....it's just salmon that makes her so sick. 

So yes, Cain could be reacting to the salmon oil. The only way to know for sure is to not give it and see if he gets better. Then you can try it again one day and see if he has the same bad result.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It's possible. I would eliminate it for now. After a week or so of good solid stools try one every other day and see if that will work.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

chowder said:


> Chelsy is horribly allergic to Salmon and will get horrendous bloody diarrhea if she even has kibble or canned with salmon oil in it. That is one reason she eats raw now, it's almost impossible to find kibble without salmon oil in it.


Khan has the same problem with both Salmon and Flax. Which is why he is also eating raw. Khan seems to have trouble for some reason with the Omega 3 category. 
As everyone before me has stated, you will need to eliminate it from the diet and after you have "normal" poo reintroduce it to see the results.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've heard of some dogs not doing so well with it. Follow the advice given above and see if that helps. 

Good luck!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

If you just started giving it to him, it might be too rich. Wait for his stools to get back to normal like everyone has suggested and maybe try opening the capsule and giving just a little bit at first and not as often. As he adjusts, you can up the dosage. Good luck! Salmon oil gave my dog soft poo at first too...but now he's fine :biggrin:


----------

